# My dog wont stop itching



## LsRevhard (Feb 4, 2009)

got a blue nose pit about 4 years old and he wont stop itching hes scrathing into his skin and he coat is starting to come off gave him a bath has anyone had this problem b4


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Could be Demodex, take him to the vet, they will scrape it and check him out.


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

Could also be allergies. My pup had this same problem. I'm not sure exactly what it was that got him over it, as I kinda did several things at once, but I'm just happy he's done itching and is comfortable. He was really itchy and would get all flushed and his skin and lips would get really pink. My vet put him on demodex meds as well as allergy meds for a short period, and I also switched his food to one with fewer potential allergens, and the problem has resolved. I started feeding him Innova, which has high quality ingredients and no corn, soy, or wheat, which are all common allergens. He's still young so he's on the puppy formula, but they have adult and senior formulas as well. I'm sure there's other brands that are good in this sense as well, but Innova is the one I chose. Here's a really good site that analyses dog foods and their ingredients:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Blue pits commonly have food allergies, so I'd try to eliminate that as a cause early on. Now that my dog's not itching all the time, I have been slowly introducing him to new foods in an attempt to identify what specifically he is allergic to. I give him a new food only every couple of weeks so I can be sure to determine if it's causing a reaction. So far it seems like peanut butter and wheat make him get all flushed and itchy. 
Mange is also a good one to eliminate early on, since it's easy to test for and treat.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

both of these answers are correct. Blue coated dogs are proned to both allergies and demodex. When the coat is suffering to the extent that you are describing definately take him in to the vet.


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

The vet said my dog had allergies when he wouldn't stop scratching. Its so annoying lol. He even nibbles at his paws..so sad.


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

*What are you feeding him?*


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

:goodpost:
it may be a corn allergy. my sisters dog lost nearly all of her fur and even had open wounds from scratching so hard before she figured it out.
try a good, okay better, brand of dog food. there are many out there that are reasonably priced. my sister feeds diamond and we feed nutro, both are corn and filler free and run around 30 bucks for a 35 lb bag.
once my sister switched she saw improvement in two days.


----------

